# Looking for bright,colorful fish! Suggestions?



## SpinNslide (Jan 26, 2012)

Last night i purchased my first big tank, 90 gallons. Im not going to be buying fish for a few weeks but wanna do some research and kinda wanna know what I want before I go to get them. I want really colorful fish. So far I planned on for sure having Bleeding Heart Tetras and Diamond Tetras. 

So what fish would you suggest that would get along with those 2? And would would you suggest for bottom cleaners?


----------



## liz26914 (Oct 26, 2011)

swordtails, platys, guppies, female bettas


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bottom dwellers usually aren't that colorful. You could try some of the loaches like burmese loach, zebra loach, Angelicus loach, or yoyo loach. (Click on the highlighted name for more info.) They are all some of the more colorful loaches. You could keep a nice sized group in a 90 gal.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Ohh a 90g community tank?  What is the hardness and PH of your water?


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Kuhli Loaches or Zebra Loaches is what i would go for as far as bottom dwellers. Or some Cory cats. 
Danios are great for the top so are rainbows.
Congo Tetras, Cherry barbs, Tiger barbs (big school like 9+ to keep them from nipping others id probably go for 11-13) 

Could do some angelfish. Like a group of 4-5 would look good in there. Theres a lot of options. You could do like a Big school of a mid dweller a top dweller and a bottom dweller if you wanted. Like 20 Zebra Danios 20-30 Cherry Barbs 20-30 Kuhli Loaches


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with layden,,
Cannot suggest fish without First knowing what the water used for water changes is like, Hard alkaline ,or soft acidic, preferred temp range is also consideration.
Planted or unplanted,riverine fish,, or those that prefer more suttle water movement,
Compatibilty with other fish.
Researching before hand will alway's produce the best result's.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

For color can't beat rainbows. A planted 90 gallon would be perfect but as suggested find out your water parameters then do your research. Boesemani are one of my favorite rainbowfish.


----------



## SpinNslide (Jan 26, 2012)

ahaha there actually isnt water in it yet. Im buying gravel tonight or tomorrow and then we're filling it. 

and as for Bottom dwellers, they dont have to be colorful, Im just not sure which i should go for with a tank this size. 

thank you for the suggestions so far! i really like the Boesemani!


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Heh, not to derail, but rainbows are going to be my choice when I pick up my 90-100 gallon aquarium again.

clown loaches + rainbow fish and some gourami, it'll be great!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you have soft water and a below 7 pH a large group of small loaches like yoyo loaches would look great. You could have a large school of some of the smaller loaches. I think it would look really neat. 

But in order to help you stock your tank in general it's best to know your local water parameters. It is possible to change pH and hardness, but in a tank that size it will cost a lot. The EPA requires cities to publish water quality reports yearly which will have hardness, pH, and other important numbers. If you look around online you should be able to find one for your area.


----------



## TheresaMcMurrough (Jan 27, 2012)

When u have a group of schooling fish it doesnt really matter what color they are. It is amazing when their little bodies turn in sync with each other. With a tank that size I would suggest getting your favorites in the bright colors then the rest should be a silver, black, white or stripes. The bright ones will stank out among the crowd. If you keep all you plants the same color the Bright Fishies color will POP. Glad to here your doing research. After all the happiness and health of the fish is more important than their fashion.


----------

